# Iphone 3Gs Hot Spot



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wondering if any one has any idea how to share the internet from iphone 3gs with tp cm7 via the bluetooth hotspot on the phone.I know the 4 works as it has wifi hot spot.The tp and iphone pair but wont connect with phone saying the tp is not compatible.
Cheers
John.


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

I am sorry for you that my is IP4


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

That's cool I just jailbroke my 3gs and now using miwi 5 only problem is you can't use wep as the TP never finds the IP address so I just need to be carefull. 
Cheers
John

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

The solution is to get an android phone not an apple POS. AFAIK it has nothing to do with WEP and more to do with the fact that the touchpad has issues with ad-hoc network connections, there's a way around it on most android devices but because you decided to be steve jobs' Female Dog.....


----------



## duhbanjopicker (Oct 16, 2011)

Use PDAnet. I use it all of the time on my 3GS and works great. It's a free Cydia app. Supposedly, pdanet will allow you to hide the data that is transferred. At&T can see the data that is being transferred through MyWI so I wouldn't use that one. Im no IT geek, but there were some write up's on it. Just Bing it!


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

As for lexi you werent much help at all and being steves female dog it was a free phone given to me so maybe you should pull your head in a bit or take it out of your ass and not speak ill of the dead, or was your response from an immature little boy.As for the rest i will give pdanet a try and thanks for the advice.
Cheers
John


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

LexiconDevil said:


> The solution is to get an android phone not an apple POS. AFAIK it has nothing to do with WEP and more to do with the fact that the touchpad has issues with ad-hoc network connections, there's a way around it on most android devices but because you decided to be steve jobs' Female Dog.....


Iphone is not a POS. Out of all the phones Ive ever owned, Iphones are the best IMO. All you need to do is jailbreak them so their not so controlled.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

duhbanjopicker said:


> Use PDAnet. I use it all of the time on my 3GS and works great. It's a free Cydia app. Supposedly, pdanet will allow you to hide the data that is transferred. At&T can see the data that is being transferred through MyWI so I wouldn't use that one. Im no IT geek, but there were some write up's on it. Just Bing it!


I have been using MyWi since it came out with At&T. Who cares if they can see the data? I have unlimited data usage and they have never said a word to me. And if they did they can't do any thing about it. I pay for unlimited data and in the contract it says nothing on how you can use it. I'm not hacking At&T, just my own property.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

robreefer said:


> I have been using MyWi since it came out with At&T. Who cares if they can see the data? I have unlimited data usage and they have never said a word to me. And if they did they can't do any thing about it. I pay for unlimited data and in the contract it says nothing on how you can use it. I'm not hacking At&T, just my own property.


Actually, lots of people have received the dreaded text message from them about tethering, and yes... they WILL do something about it by changing your plan to the tethering plan (after they warn you). So keep your fingers crossed that you continue to be lucky to avoid such a thing. There are plenty of threads over at modmyi.com about this.

I however use pdanet instead since it has the hide usage option. but even then, i still keep my fingers crossed a little.

The touchpad is a brick without tethering! so let's hope we don't get screwed someday.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> Actually, lots of people have received the dreaded text message from them about tethering, and yes... they WILL do something about it by changing your plan to the tethering plan (after they warn you). So keep your fingers crossed that you continue to be lucky to avoid such a thing. There are plenty of threads over at modmyi.com about this.
> 
> I however use pdanet instead since it has the hide usage option. but even then, i still keep my fingers crossed a little.
> 
> The touchpad is a brick without tethering! so let's hope we don't get screwed someday.


Huh, never heard of any one getting reprimanded by At&T about it. I have 6 friends that all of the same program as me, and they use their tethering allot more... Good to know, but I hope they do try and change my plan! The only thing keeping me with them is my unlimited data, cause their service is god awful in my area.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Huh, never heard of any one getting reprimanded by At&T about it. I have 6 friends that all of the same program as me, and they use their tethering allot more... Good to know, but I hope they do try and change my plan! The only thing keeping me with them is my unlimited data, cause their service is god awful in my area.


Just one example thread i found







http://modmyi.com/fo...ering-mywi.html
there was a news thread about it that was tons of pages, but i can't find it.

but yeah, people have gotten a text and email from ATT from being caught using mywi for tethering. ATT will change your account though if you continue it.

I'm still sitting back waiting for a 4S jailbreak so i can use pdanet again and my touchpad won't be such a brick! lol

I'm totally on your side though about "i pay for unlimited data, i should be allowed to use it as i feel." Unfortunately, as far as tethering goes, they will force you into tethering plan if you are caught


----------

